# Που τόκλεψα απ´ τη Λιοντίσσα...



## rupertbrooke

Στο τραγούδι αυτό, συμβαίνουν αυτές οι λέξεις σε έντονα μαύρα γράμματα:-



Το νυχάκι


Απ’ το νυχάκι του ο καθείς τον Λέοντα γνωρίζει
και το λουλούδι όπου αγαπά μόνο γι αυτόν μυρίζει
τα Μάγια λεν δεν πιάνουνε εκείνον που μαγεύει
μα τον μπελά του θα το βρει αυτός που τον γυρεύει.

Σκύμνε μου και λουλούδι μου
ύμνε μου και τραγούδι μου.

Κατέχω το νυχάκι σου και όλη δική μου σ’ έχω
με σχίζει σα λεπτό χαρτί, μα εγώ τον πόνο αντέχω
μέρα και νύχτα ξαγρυπνώ κανένας μην τ’ αγγίξει
γιατί μαζί μου πόλεμο μεγάλο θα κηρύξει.

*Που τόκλεψα απ’ τη Λιόντισσα 
και σαν αρνάκι τόντυσα*

Κι αν στέλνω σήματα παντού τίποτα δε με σώνει
που στο μικρό νυχάκι σου η αγάπη μου σκαλώνει
όμως στο λέω Λιόντισσα κάλλιο να χεις το νου σου
σκλάβα του θέλει να γενείς, ο σκλάβος του νυχιού σου.

Κάλλιο σκλαβί στον ίσκιο σου
παρά άρχοντας και δίχως σου.

Τι σημαίνει το 'που' εδώ και τι 'έκλεψε' εκείνος που τραγουδάει το τραγούδι. Σε μένα φαίνεται και γραμματικώς παράξενο να αρχίσει  το ρεφρέν με 'που' μα ίσως να είμαι λάθος. Αναφέρεται το 'που' στο 'μεγάλο πόλεμό ή στο 'νυχάκι'; Ασαφή, αν μη τι άλλο, είναι αυτές οι λέξεις στα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Perseas

rupertbrooke said:


> Τι σημαίνει το 'που' εδώ και τι 'έκλεψε' εκείνος που τραγουδάει το τραγούδι. Σε μένα φαίνεται και γραμματικώς παράξενο να αρχίσει  το ρεφρέν με 'που' μα ίσως να είμαι λάθος. Αναφέρεται το 'που' στο 'μεγάλο πόλεμό ή στο 'νυχάκι'; Ασαφή, αν μη τι άλλο, είναι αυτές οι λέξεις στα συμφραζόμενα.



..........
*γιατί μαζί μου πόλεμο μεγάλο θα κηρύξει.

Που τόκλεψα απ’ τη Λιόντισσα 
*
Το πιο πιθανό είναι ο στίχος που αρχίζει με το "Που" να αιτιολογεί ("Που"="because") το περιεχόμενο του προηγούμενου στίχου. Έτσι εξασφαλίζεται η νοηματική συνέχεια από τον ένα στίχο στον άλλο.
Λιγότερο πιθανό είναι να σημαίνει απλά "το οποίο" (= "which").


----------



## rupertbrooke

Ευχ, Περσέα! Τώρα όλο το τραγούδι βγαίνει νόημα. Ένα παράξενο τραγούδι εν πάσει περιπτώσει είναι αυτό το τραγούδι 'το νυχάκι'. Δεν ξέρω καθόλου ποιος είναι ο συγγραφέας ή κατά πόσον το τραγούδι έχει καμμία λογοτεχνική αξία μα μερικές φίλοι μου (σαν κι εσένα) έλαβαν υπόψη σοβαρά τις λέξεις και τη έννοια του τραγουδιού.


----------



## sotos

Folk proverbial phrases can start with "που" with no connection to other sencence. e.g.  "που να μην έσωνα". Usually this που is not needed and doesn't offer anything in meaning.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Θεγξ, Σώτο. Δεν συνάντησα πριν αυτή τη χρήση του 'που'. Τι νομίζεις εσύ για τη λογοτεχνική αξία αυτού του τραγουδιού; γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος.


----------



## sotos

Δεν μπορώ να κρίνω το τραγούδι. Είναι σε στυλ φολκ (δημοτικό). Μια άλλη έκφραση που αρχίζει με "που" είναι το "που να πάρει και να σηκώσει".


----------



## rupertbrooke

Θεγξ, Σώτο. Σε επιφωνηματικές φράσεις σαν κι αυτή, δεν σημαίνει το που 'μακάρι'; Πχ 'που να σε πάρει o διάολος/που να φας τη γλώσσα σου/που να μη δεις χαρά'. Δεν διαφέρει το 'που' στα συμφραζόμενα αυτά από τη χρήση στο τραγούδι που είναι υπό συζήτηση;


----------



## sotos

Ναι, είναι διαφορετικό σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις από το τραγούδι. Η χρήση στο τραγούδι αυτό είναι πιό σπάνια, αλλά δεν ακούγεται παράξενα.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Θεγξ, Σώτο, για όλη τη βοήθεια σου.


----------



## bearded

rupertbrooke said:


> για όλη τη βοήθεια σου


A question for natives: is _voítheia sou _correct or should it be _voítheiá sou?  _I think that in Ancient Greek only the latter would be acceptable (boétheiá sou). Does the noun _voítheia _consist of  3 or 4 syllables in Modern Greek? Thank you.


----------



## rupertbrooke

I see what you mean, bearded. Let me explain in greater detail.In Ancient Greek the accentuation is βοήθ-εια (βοάθοια in Doric). In modern Greek the accent is the same viz. βοήθεια. The latter has four syllables--three if you slur the -εια & pronounce the word as voithya. But both In Byzantine Greek ( e.g. In, say, the Byzantine liturgy for St Ephraim the Syrian where the prayer is Στείλε, Κύριε, τη βοήθειά σου) and in modern Greek the accentuation is the same:-Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σου, φίλε. In Ancient Greek, surely the σοῦ would be encclitic in this instance, thus ἡ βοήθειά σου I.e. the accent would be grave and not acute as you seem to indicate? I may be wrong: my accents in Ancient Greek are somewhat rusty. 
BTW: my accentuation in για όλη τη βοήθεια σου was wrong. It should have been, as you noticed, για όλη τη βοήθειά σου. My mistake!


----------



## bearded

You are right, the accent should be acute (I am editing).
But my remark (and question) based on the fact that in #9 you wrote _voítheia sou _without any accent on the alpha, so I just wanted to ascertain whether that was correct or not - since I suspected that in mod.Greek -theia might sometimes be regarded as one syllable (maybe I'm wrong). But should that be the case, then the absence of the accent on alpha might be correct.
Also, I think that in thread title there should be _Lióntissa _rather than _Liontíssa..

---Crossed with your addition/amendment---_


----------



## rupertbrooke

Read my revised updated text, bearded. The error was mine in the beginning. Even though βοήθεια has four syllables, the word sometimes sounds as if it has three but in the above instance, it would definitely be pronounced as four: voítheiá sou.


----------



## bearded

You, too, please read my updated text, Rupert.  If the syllables were three, I think there really should be no accent on the last one before the enclitic (like in a virtual _voítha sou_). I hope you agree, but I expect some enlightenment/confirmation from our Greek friends.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> I suspected that in mod.Greek -theia might sometimes be regarded as one syllable (maybe I'm wrong).


For example, "αλήθεια" [a.ˈli.θça] is pronounced in 3 syllables. The pronunciation [a.ˈli.θi.a] also exists but it's learned and not common.

But "βοήθεια" [vɔ.ˈi.θi.a] has 4 syllables. A pronunciation with 3 syllables [vɔ.ˈi.θça] is not considered as standard.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> But "βοήθεια" [vɔ.ˈi.θi.a] has 4 syllables. A pronunciation with 3 syllables [vɔ.ˈi.θça] is not considered as standard.


And consequently, only _voítheiá sou _(as rupertbrooke said) is correct, I suppose.
Thank you, Perseas.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> And consequently, only _voítheiá sou _(as rupertbrooke said) is correct, I suppose.



Yes, this is the standard orthography.


----------



## bearded

How can it be explained that _alítheia _is pronounced with 3 syllables and _voítheia _normally with 4 ? Both seem to be quite common terms, neither of them in high register..
Can the orthography _alítheia tou _(instead of _alítheiá tou_) be admitted?


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> How can it be explained that _alítheia _is pronounced with 3 syllables and _voítheia _normally in 4 ? Both seem to be quite common terms, neither of them in high register..


 Ιn the case of "αλήθεια", has prevailed the vernacular pronunciation [a.ˈli.θça], whereas in "βοήθεια", the learned pronunciation [vɔ.ˈi.θi.a].



bearded said:


> Can the orthography _alítheia tou _(instead of _alítheiá tou_) be admitted?


"αλήθεια του" is the usual orthography. To me, "αλήθειά του" is something rare in Mod. Greek.


----------



## dmtrs

If I may join in your conversation, I'd like to add (to all those absolutely well explained by Perseas) another "strange" fact to non native Greek speakers: 
While "αλήθεια του" is the usual orthography and pronunciation and "αλήθειά του" is, at least, very rare in Modern Greek, we say "[τον θαυμάζω για την] φιλαλήθειά του".


----------

